# 204 experiences



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I am leaning towards a 204 for my next rifle. I like low recoil flat shooting calibers. Especially ones where you can see the impact thru the scope! I reload all my stuff so less powder is important too. I have a cz 222 but it has not seen a coyote either.

Many (most) people recommend the 223 or 22-250. Great guns I do not dispute but I want to hear everyones experience with the 204 if there are any. Coyotes or other varmits etc.Distances and of course the bullet effect.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

youll want to shoot yotes at probaly 150-200yrds max with a 204 and smaller stuff can go out as far as you can hit them.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

Sin Man,
I see your in watertown SD. I went on my first pheasant hunt this year and stayed in water town. I was sure impressed with the 'big sky country' you have there. I take to heart anything you have to say about long distance shooting! I think that is all you must have out there. Thanks for the input. I know the 204 is long range but did not really think about the ft lbs energy distance.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Shot one all last year and this year and i'm really impressed with fur damage!!! I haven't had anything over 250 yds but every coyote i shot was anchored, a few had to be finished off with the 22 pistol but they had no chance of going anywhere just a fiesty. I lost one coyote with a marginal hit right at dark in long grass that i was not able to retrieve which i have had happen with a 22-250 also.

I'm shooting factory Hornady 32 grain V-max


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

have dropped them out to 325 yards with my 204 with 1 shot kill, but most have been inside 200. i am using the 40 gr, so i have a little more energy at longer range, but if you can keep your hits right you will have no problems. like brad t said, you have to do your part with any rifle, unless you are shooting a big magnum... then a toe hit will skin them for you... LOL

i have used the 250 and 223 for quite a while before i got the 204, and yeah, you will bad hit one from time to time... when that happens, it don't matter what you use.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

CYA COYOTE,
Is all they say true about the recoil and seeing the impact in your scope? I am really liking the ability to see the hit with the HMR and HM2. Since you have shot the top 2 choices, do you find the 204 is quieter?? Thanks


----------



## coyoteman11591 (Apr 6, 2006)

yes u can see the impact throught the scope with the 204 I really like that.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

seeing the shot placement through the scope is a major plus, and yes, the recoil is light enough to see the hit. as for the blast, it is less than the 223, much less than the 22-250. one of the nicest rounds i have tried as far as fur damage, noise, trajectory, and recoil.

i would prefer to use a more available round... still new enough that the ammo is kind of difficult to find in rural areas. but since i carry 2 boxes at all times it really does not affect me too bad.

hope this helps your decision. very good round that i recommend highly.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've shot a few 204's and i've liked everyone that i've shot. I was really impressed the first time i'd ever shot one. A buddy had his 400yd 8"x8" plinker set up and I had the 22-250rem and was shooting and hitting with little effort, then he told me to shoot a few from his 204. The bullet shot almost exactly the same as far as elevation corrections. It was great. The recoil is very minimal.
xdeano


----------

